# Craftsman 33cc Full Crank--hard to start



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Hankster or anyone else, I'm hoping you can provide a solution--at aution, I bought a couple of Craftsman 33cc full crank trimmers. Both of them are hard to start--several pulls before they kick. Run great after starting, but 10 or more pulls seems a bit much. The problem is mostly when cold, but even occassionaly when hot. The power these things have is awesome, but sure wish they would start easier. Is a carb adjustment needed?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

what's the Sears model no. ? I'd like to see what these things look like.
thanks,


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Model 358.791170. Had a Ryobi tiller attachment hooked up to one of these today--the power is great--probably the most powerful handheld I've been around. Just wish they would start easier. I think Sears has discontinued them--probably because of the same starting problem I'm having.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is a new model that is still being sold. The main problem was early models had a problem with the easy pull starter where the spring assist would get hung up making them hard to pull and start. If you can't pull out the rope for 6" or so without turning over the engine then you have that problem. Only solution is to get the new improved recoil assembly, cost is less then $10. But they will always take 5 pulls or so to start.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Hankster, have a question for you--as it turns out, I bought 3 of the 33cc full cranks--pulled the last one out of storage today and it starts great--3 or 4 pulls, runs great--just like it should. One starts hard--10 or so pulls, then runs great, the third one starts hard and ocassionally dies at idle--even died one time today at full throttle. I've thought about carefully marking the carb adjustment screws on the good one, screw them in to bottom to know where they are set, then back out to orginal, then use this setting on the others. Now the question, will all 3 of them take exactly the same setting, or does each engine/carb have to be "fine tuned"? Also, how touchy are they--obviously don't want to mess up the good one.

Have less than $60 invested in all three units--but you know how it is with guys like me--hate to give up on anything--especially when these units look brand new--one was actually still in box.

Oh yes, the starting problem is not with the starter--they work great! I'm guessing it's somewhere in the fuel. As you know, the cold start position is not a cover that comes down across the air intake (choke), it does something internal in the carb.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The carb settings on that model is very sensitive. They use what Poulan calls "air head" engines, like their chain saws they have a port to inject fresh air directly into the cylinder. The motors like to be run on the lean side. An 1/8 turn can make a big difference.

We've found that sometimes we just can't get the adjustment right and just replace the carb. The price is cheap enough that it just doesn't make sense to spend an hour on them trying to get them to work.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Okay, I give up!!!! Today, I managed to adjust the bad running one to a *non running* one. I guess I now have a spare parts machine. This is the first 2-stroker with carb adjustment screws that I have not been able to fine tune.

Oh well, maybe I've learned a lesson, no more buying equip. to speculate on and resale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those trimmers should actually be under warranty yet. You might try taking one to a sears store and see if they will cover it under warranty.


----------

